# Transcend Warranty Claim



## chillnow (Sep 5, 2007)

My transcend t sonic 610 mp3 player/pen drive has malfunctioned. I have a one year warranty on it, I bought it from nehru place, nehru place -a very famous shop called something like Cash 2 Cash(i think). Iv heard transcend do not replace their mp3 players in India.. cause their centres are not here. I am sitting in jodhpur so im not sure if i should send it to the shop. plus, the warranty card states that it has to be give n with the bill to the service centre..even the bill from the states that companies will take fulfill their own warranty.
Could someone tell me if they had similar problems where they needed to avail warranty from transcend?
thanks.


----------



## Batistabomb (Sep 5, 2007)

dude show your mp3 player to your nearest sonic shop or any hardware shop having being a pen drive servicing center with warranty card  in hand


----------



## sandeepk (Sep 5, 2007)

Transcend does not have any service center in India!!!! They do all their warranty related work through their distributors. You need to contact their distributor in direct way. I know one which is prominent in West India called Mediaman Infotech Pvt. Ltd. It does not have any branch in Rajasthan. You can visit their site at and view all the available branches at *www.mediamangroup.com/branches.htm
Call the branch near to you and see what they say.


----------

